# Different 150watt HPS set up's



## burner (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm gonna be building a new box, something around 24"x16"x36-48"

If anyone could give some feedback and pros/cons/quality on these set-ups it would be great, trying to stay under $100. I know it may be somewhat hotter with the enclosed ballast, but I should be able to control that with whatever fan I get. Another other suggestions are appreciated as well 
*
HTG 150watt enclosed ballast w/ glass:*
hXXp://cgi.ebay.com/150-Watt-COMPLETE-HPS-GROW-LIGHT-System-150w-w-GLASS-/120647898757?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c172cd685

*Sun System 2 150watt enclosed ballast:*
hXXp://www.amazon.com/Sun-System-Watt-Reflector-Ballast/dp/B00269RWQI

*HTG 150watt with remote ballast:*
hXXp://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTGSupply-150-watt-High-Pressure-Sodium-Grow-Light.asp


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 25, 2011)

Im not to sure ive always gotten Sun Supply products, I would probably go with the first or last one tho, ive never owened a enclosed ballast before.


----------



## burner (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks, I'm do like the HTG with the glass and the 2nd HTG with the remote ballast, does anyone know of the quality of that HTG ballast?


----------



## Roddy (Mar 25, 2011)

Can I ask, why two lights for that area?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 25, 2011)

I would make the space as tall as possible--go with 48" instead of 36"--you won't regret it.

Are you at all handy?  If so you may want to check out getting a 150W HPS yard light and converting it to a cool tube grow light.  If you are not handy and want a "plug and play", I would go with an air cooled hood with glass, even if the ballast was enclosed.


----------



## burner (Mar 26, 2011)

Hemp godess, im pretty handy, were you thinking of something like this? hxxp://www.prolighting.com/credtda150nlxl-1.html

Roddy, I'm only going to be using one light, I'm just comparing them


----------



## burner (Mar 26, 2011)

I was just looking at your diy 150 watt cool tube and found this on the link you posted: hxxp://www.e-conolight.com/dusk-to-dawn/dusk-to-dawn-mounting-arm/e-dd1h151.html

So basically I'm disconnecting the light and sealing back up the housing and ballast and using that as a remote ballast? 

If I could get that fixture for that price or cheaper, plus $20-$30 for a diy cool tube, that may be the way to go...

Edit: just read thru your diy scrog, and read that the setup didn't produce much heat...I'll have my box in a closet and the room will be around 70-75. I wonder if I could get away with some passive intake, oscillating fan and a diy carbon filter/fan for exhaust...


----------



## Roddy (Mar 26, 2011)

burner said:
			
		

> Hemp godess, im pretty handy, were you thinking of something like this? hxxp://www.prolighting.com/credtda150nlxl-1.html
> 
> Roddy, I'm only going to be using one light, I'm just comparing them



Gotcha, THANKS!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 26, 2011)

burner said:
			
		

> I was just looking at your diy 150 watt cool tube and found this on the link you posted: hxxp://www.e-conolight.com/dusk-to-dawn/dusk-to-dawn-mounting-arm/e-dd1h151.html
> 
> So basically I'm disconnecting the light and sealing back up the housing and ballast and using that as a remote ballast?
> 
> ...



You should be able to get a Pyrex Bake-a-round on E-Bay for under $10.  

Yes, I think your ventilation plan should work.  I had 2 150W HPS in one tube and kept things cool set up like that.  I did not use a carbon filter, however.  You will probably need a centrifuge type fan if you want to put a carbon filter on it.


----------



## burner (Mar 26, 2011)

Did you actually use the cool tube with fans for cooling? I thought I read you didn't need the fans cooling it since it wasn't giving off much heat.

Whatever I end up going with it seems like the yard light is the cheapest route, although it sucks e-conolight doesn't sell the $20 150hps anymore.

For a carbon filter I was actually thinking of doing 2 of these, with (2) 120mm or (2) 140mm PC fans, read through the thread and it seems to be working with PC fans.

hXXps://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=48949


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 26, 2011)

No, I did not have to duct the light as it stayed cool enough without.  I used a PC fan for exhaust, but did not use a filter.  IMO, PC fans do not have enough oomph to push through a carbon filter.  I had a passive intake and a small fan to blow the air around inside the box.

Yeah, those $20 150W lights were sweet.


----------



## burner (Mar 26, 2011)

Cool, I wonder if it's worth it to get the glass anyway and build the cooltube..I'm guessing it helps keep the heat somewhat concealed up top? 

I think those filters I posted may work, people posting in the thread say it works great for small cabinets and boxes. It's not directly blocking the face of the PC fan and its pulling the air through thin layers of carbon. I may try it with the higher cfm 120mm or 140mm and see what happens.


----------



## burner (Apr 2, 2011)

Does anyone know how much heat the 150 watt htd or sunsystem enclosed ballast/hood gives off? Figuring my box will be 3sq. Ft, 48" high, 100-150cfm exhausted...room temp will prob be 72-80

Not sure if heat is going to be an issue


----------



## Oldtyme (Apr 5, 2011)

Burner:  I 'll hook mine up later tonight & see what kind of heat it puts out.... I never paid attention & I was using a 32x32x72....


----------



## Oldtyme (Apr 9, 2011)

Sorry for the delay, I forgot I posted this.  
In my 32x32x72 it didn't get but 65 degrees.  One little 6 inch fan. 
However, this is all in my dark dark basement, it's very cool down there & there is no 'hood' on the shower.


----------



## burner (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Oldtyme, if I had a basement i'd have a nice set up down there...but my house is lacking one 

The light should be here tomorrow, and I started construction on the cabinet today. So sometime this week i'll finish up, get the fans wired and start doing some heat tests.


----------

